# Happier after a water change?



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Do your fish look "happier" after a water change? 

I've noticed that after my monthly 60-70% water change with PPS-Pro, my fish seem a bit more active than before. 

I don't feed them much, twice a day maybe so ammonia/nitrite and nitrates are low especially due to floaters that suck up all that stuff. 

Is it because of the decrease in water level and then the increase again? 

I use about the same temperature water but is basically RO with a TDS of 20, 0 gh and kh compared to my tank with around a gh of around 6-7. I do however add minerals back into it with a GH booster. 

So do your fish seem "happier" after a large water change? Similar to how shrimp molt after a water change.


----------



## Kyrol (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine just panic and hide in the plants other then the tiger barbs that just attack me the entire time I put anything in the tank.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, my fish really do seem happier - at least wound up & more active. I use a slightly cooler water temp and they swim through it constantly as I add the water. Often I get sparing/spawning behavior from the celebes rainbows, harlequin rasboras, and Columbian tetras immediately after a water change. (the Columbians did spawn, too - don't know if water changes had any influence).


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

I just pick up a 4 or 5 gallon bucket and pour it in... Guppies seem to love it, they race into the current as best they can snapping at the air bubbles trapped in the water. My cichlids, S.A. and African, hide from view. My catfish scamper around and forage. Neon tetras? They hide from me too..


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

My neon tetras always hide from me - I don't think I'll get anymore...


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

I think my water changes intrigue my fish. My Bolivian Rams actually nip at the siphon hose. The neons and glowlights don't really care and will just group up at the other end of the tank. The Black Skirts do laps around the tank. The hatchets don't seem to mind and act as if nothing is happening. The peppered corydoras do hide out during water changes.

Interestingly enough, my peppered corys tend to spawn right after a WC... I read somewhere that the cooler water entering the tank simulates rainfall, which entices them to breed.

But after I'm done, it just seems like business as usual.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

My fish also behave like they are very happy with the new water. Many of them swim right into the current, and most of them are more active for several hours or a day or so after a water change. 

The only fish that attacked my hands were Jewel Cichlids. 
Others may nibble a bit, or check my fingers to see if I have food, but they do not bite or attack.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Mine eat and go nuts, they love it. DO levels go from 7-8 ppm to around 9ppm.

Temp is the same in coming from my tap, but do you know why O2 goes well above saturation? It comes in cold, which holds more O2, then in a sealed heater, it is warmed up. Then released into the tank where it slowly degasses out.

So the fish get a good O2 shot ....if you will.

I always feed a little extra on WC day.

Plants do the same thing as does the bacteria in response to water change.
Plants get more CO2 and the O2 seems to help, and exposure to air loads them up. 

Mad pearling after water changes.


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

As soon as I shut down the filter the fish and Amano shrimp start getting excited, I can only assume they know it's water change time.

The Amanos swim in circles around the tank and the water changer as I'm draining and then when I fill all the Rasboras happily swim in the current of the water changer.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think it's the slightly different temperature, the absence of nitrate, and the high oxygen levels that get them going.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

My fish seem to love water changes. I sometimes have problems with them getting too interested in the intake of the water changer, but I've learned that they don't get sucked all the way up so they seem to use it as some kind of toy to play with. They get inside and then swim against the current of water being sucked in.

The only time the fish aren't happy is when I start poking around the tank with the water changer, especially as the water level gets low. They'll be in one spot, and all of a sudden, here comes this big plastic thing directly towards them. They'll usually swim away from that!

But when I start adding the new water, they go nuts! They come from all over the tank to play in the current of the fresh water. I used to worry about the chlorine and chloramine in that water (Prime is in the tank, but it has to take a second to work), but none of the fish or inverts have seemed bothered by it. They often swim right into the water changer itself! I did a 60% water change on my 75g this morning, and the otos came running as if it was a convention! LOL!

I have also noticed that large water changes will trigger my Pelvicachromis to spawn, especially if it's been awhile since I've done a water change. Sometimes I'll do that on purpose. I'll wait 2-3 weeks and then do a 70% water change. Sure enough, within days, they've laid eggs.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Shrimp often molt after a water change also, this is generally considered bad by some.

I'm not sure either way on that one.


----------



## Willamette (Jun 19, 2012)

plantbrain said:


> So the fish get a good O2 shot ....if you will.


Crackheads.


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jayme said:


> As soon as I shut down the filter the fish and Amano shrimp start getting excited, I can only assume they know it's water change time.
> 
> The Amanos swim in circles around the tank and the water changer as I'm draining and then when I fill all the Rasboras happily swim in the current of the water changer.


Hahahahahaha my amanos do this too its pretty entertaining!


----------



## Unearthed (Jun 22, 2012)

My Mollies love to play in the new stream of water. My Cories are always swimming all over when I'm done...


----------



## JoeD323 (Sep 27, 2011)

I always do a water change with cooler water and the otos and cories love it. They all go into super forage mode, the cories usually either spawn or try to spawn depending on the female's mood. My old emperor tetras used to spawn every week right after water changes too. 

The only fish that don't seem to love the cooler water bath are the threadfin rainbows, they get real nervous until the whole thing is over and done.


Joe


----------

